# pictures of 2,000 baby rbp's



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

just wanted to so some pics of my babies before they are sold. there are about 700 in a 50 gallon and about 1,600 between 2 29 gallon tanks. all tank need exstensive cleaning multible times a day right after feedings. they go threw 2lbs of brine shrimp every other day. i have sold approx. 1,500 in the last month so if you go to a pet store in south east michigan there is a very good chance i have there brothers and sisters

View attachment 113349


you can see how dirty the tanks get after feedings. 75% water changes are done on all tanks slightly after feedings

View attachment 113350


View attachment 113348


View attachment 113351


today i got an update from a guy who bought 20 piranhas and he told me they were eating talipia from his hands

there is no questions that all these piranhas has caught me off guard. i am looking for multible 100 gallon tanks for grow out. So if you what to breed piranhas you better be prepaired.

do you think i can get a breeder award for this?

Check this video out of approximately 700 1-1-3/4" RBP's feeding on frozen brine shrimp:






new video of 700+ dime sized piranhas not the best quality.






this is the last tank over 700 baby piranhas (not the best quality)





these piranhas are for sale.

new video of around 2,000 baby reds around 1". posted 9-11-06 also not the best quaility but at least you get an ideal


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

holy crap


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You have to raise some and document their growth with pictures for 2 months to get a Breeder Award.









AWESOME set-ups. They are really some nice looking fry you have, and it looks like you are doing a superb job raising them.








~Taylor~


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

FN nice fish and pics.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

golfer931 said:


> holy crap


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

awesome sight!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

shittt thats a shitload.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice job... congrats...







!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice job hope you make some $$ for the trouble..


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

just to let you guys no i have been granted the breeder award









does anybody know how to get the award to my signature?


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

good lord U got some horny P's








great Job


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'd classify that as award winning breeding.....


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

rm123 said:


> does anybody know how to get the award to my signature?


Take the link they give you from the pm and post it in your sig in the control panel..


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

thats crazy


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

What are u waiting for...ship some to me. Just awsome


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

there alot of massive shoals posted l8tly but this is the biggest and ofcourse it deserved an award were can yoou buy 2000 piranhas


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

man thats alot of babies


----------



## Vinny19 (Jul 16, 2006)

pretty cool deal!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wow..wish i had the space to do something like that i could sell those babies off so fast where i live


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea thats great dude i hope you find a place for all those guys !!!


----------



## naggalowmo (Jan 28, 2006)

That is amazing.... just wow. I'd like to comment about your fish. They sure #%@ a lot.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

now that is alot of P's


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

all i see is money, money, and money in your tank..


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Awesome!!

How much are the stores giving you?

I know in Jackson, and Battle Creek, they don't have many fry at all, at any of the stores, maybe you could sell some to them, if your not to far away.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

HOW MANY OUT OF THAT BATCH DIDN'T SURVIVE?
THATS ALOT OF BABIES...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

very good man, hope you can get your tanks and keep those parents bumpin and grindin


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ducklake said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> How much are the stores giving you?
> 
> I know in Jackson, and Battle Creek, they don't have many fry at all, at any of the stores, maybe you could sell some to them, if your not to far away.


thanks alot guys for the replies. it is very awesome to see everyday but it is very challenging keeping everybody happy and full of food. since there are so many in each tank there are couple that don't make it everyday









as far as prices for quater sized is 80cents and 50 for dime size not to bad if you have 3,500 reds. for fish stores it is a flat rated of 75 cents i used to sell them for 40 cents until i saw prices of $6.99. that is way i am selling them for $2-3. the 400 in the 50 gallon will be sold monday to a local dist.

i would love to show you guys some videos of these guys feeding but i do not have a good video camera. if someone around roseville MI who has a good video recorder and would like shoot some videos let me know it is very amazing and problably give you an ideal on how they feed in the wild as a group.

thanks again
rob


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Crazy! Nice work man. I would not mind doing that some day.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

can you say fedding video??????? gotta make one, never seen someone do anything to this extent before, well done, how many known deaths have there been


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

holy crap!! how big was the mother thats a crapload of rbp

congratz man


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn that a sh*t load of rbs.







congrats


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

wow your male rbp must be hung like a bull (shark).


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I would so want about 6 of those..but i dunno if they would live during the shipping :S


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

u ever figure out how to post ur award on ur signature?...that is a awsome sight to see wow?.. how big are the parents?


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

face2006 said:


> u ever figure out how to post ur award on ur signature?...that is a awsome sight to see wow?.. how big are the parents?


yes, the parents are around 6-7" not the biggest. do need help with videos though... today and tomorow i will be shooting one of each tank about 2 minutes long. i have no ideal of how to load it on the site if someone would like to help or maybe i can email somebody the videos and then put them on.

let me know


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

That is pretty cool, I'm very impressed with all those little P's. You didn't mean for this to happen?


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

altimaser said:


> That is pretty cool, I'm very impressed with all those little P's. You didn't mean for this to happen?


i wanted my piranhas to breed and i am very happy they did and it has been a very good exsperience. at first i was very unprepared but seem to have it all under control. my reds where seperated for about a week and half to heal some battle wounds but now they are back together and getting large waterchanges to get them to spawn again.

it is going to be a big challenge to find homes for them all.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

holy sh*t man, i nominate u to get tha breeding award. over a thousand baby p's is proof right there.


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

Video link has been added to first page of RBP's feeding on frozen brine shrimp. More videos to come.


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

good video!!!


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

great video,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## buckeyebaby3 (Jul 22, 2006)

rm123 said:


> That is pretty cool, I'm very impressed with all those little P's. You didn't mean for this to happen?


i wanted my piranhas to breed and i am very happy they did and it has been a very good exsperience. at first i was very unprepared but seem to have it all under control. my reds where seperated for about a week and half to heal some battle wounds but now they are back together and getting large waterchanges to get them to spawn again.

it is going to be a big challenge to find homes for them all.
[/quote]

how do you know a male from a female?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

that video is friggen awesome.


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

a new video page 1


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Dddddamnnn.

Awesome job man!!!


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

how do you know a male from a female?
[/quote]

you basically find out when your fish breeds the male will guard the eggs and the females usually gets chased away from the nest. have read on this site people saying the males are skinney and the females are alot thicker in mass and in the belly. this problably isn't the best way to tell but if were to see my fish for the first time it woudn't take very long to spot out the female from the males. the best way to actually no the difference is to have them breed and see what happens.

rob


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool video.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice vids its cool to see so many ps eat like that ..


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

whers a picture of the parents??


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

boozehound420 said:


> whers a picture of the parents??


will take some more picture for you guys.

this is the female she has lost part of her eye with the previous owner. you can tell when see is ready to breed because her body turns a very deep purple it looks very amazing.

View attachment 113684


one question for you guys there are 2 males and 1 females but there is one more red which doesn't take part in the breeding. could this red be a wild caught red or maybe a super red it is the biggest of the group. the piranha belly is always red it might go away a little but not completly

View attachment 113688


the second on the left
View attachment 113690


let me know what you guys think.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

good job, breeding is ultra expensive, just like n e other hobby, if your serious, it's gonna cost serious $ . ..

brah i want some . . . image growing out the 200 or 700 in 1 tank . . like a 20,000 gallon . . . they have one at my LFS . . . $40,000 for the kit


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

sweet job man! you say they are for sale... can you ship 10 to me when they get a lil bigger? PM with info please


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

WOW! love it , its amazing to watch them all eat like that. i have watched the videos like 7 times each.

keep up the good work.


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

just to let you guys no my reds are breeding today and i will have eggs in the morning.

these guys were seperated for two weeks and it took another week to get them to breed again. so i am exspecting a very large spawn.

will keep you guys posted and a new video will be put on tomorrow of another tank of baby reds


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

one more video for you guys on the first page. i am currently watching may red lay eggs. they haven't spawned in 3 weeks so 2,000 eggs being layed is a big possibilty. will let you guys no how it turns out.

thanks


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

gamgenius said:


> holy crap


my thoughts exactly!
[/quote]

me too


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

rm123 said:


> just wanted to so some pics of my babies before they are sold. there are about 700 in a 50 gallon and about 1,600 between 2 29 gallon tanks. all tank need exstensive cleaning multible times a day right after feedings. they go threw 2lbs of brine shrimp every other day. i have sold approx. 1,500 in the last month so if you go to a pet store in south east michigan there is a very good chance i have there brothers and sisters
> 
> View attachment 113349
> 
> ...


Oh my god, so many!







It looks like you have done a great work breeding them








Hope you´ll find a good buyer


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

I recall when my piranhas bred some years back, (Nats and Spilo- both pairs going at once), keeping the water clean enough to keep the fry alive was a very, VERY tough task.

With that many fry in the same tank, their waste can foul the water, very quickly. The fry are already pretty fragile, and it don't take much to get them to start dying off at an alarming rate.

If you are losing only a couple a day, consider that a great success. I couldn't keep my water clean enough, and lost many fish each day. Til there was hardly any left.

But it looks like you are doing an amazing job and are having great success in keeping your water clean. As I've learned, that is a _very_ demanding task.


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

kelrx8 said:


> good lord U got some horny P's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehehe....damn man that is alot of p's congrats..awesome photos and videos as well


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

WTF thats a LOT!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow. ill have to pick some up from ya in the future. what stores u sell to? did u sell any tpo The Sweet Feed co.?


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

Eating Machine said:


> I recall when my piranhas bred some years back, (Nats and Spilo- both pairs going at once), keeping the water clean enough to keep the fry alive was a very, VERY tough task.
> 
> With that many fry in the same tank, their waste can foul the water, very quickly. The fry are already pretty fragile, and it don't take much to get them to start dying off at an alarming rate.
> 
> ...


after each feeding a large water change is done about 3/4 of the tank is replaced.

i am looking into better ideals on how my tanks should be set up if its bigger tanks combined with large filtration units. i diffently lack the knowledge when it comes to large filtration units, but will start to ask around to get some ideals.

in my house right know there are about 5,000 baby reds all different sizes. monday i will shoot a video with over 2,000 reds in a 135 gallon they all will be sold problably by the middle of the week.

you want to talk about a feeding frenzy they can go threw a pound of brine shrimp in about 10 min if that.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow. a good canister filter is an xp3.


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> wow. a good canister filter is an xp3.


was looking more to be able to hook up like 2-4 100 gallon tanks up to a cental filtration that would have no problems filtering if 1,500 piranhas where in each tank all around 1" in size.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

How can i find whoesalers in my area?


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

Louie D said:


> How can i find whoesalers in my area?


call your lfs and ask who they get there fish from.


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

That is flippin amazing! good luck man!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

all I can say is holy..... wow dude just wow....


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

new video added on the first page. approx 2,000 baby reds around 1" in length eating frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## j-rob (Jul 11, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Sweet that is ridiculous congrats man and good luck all you need now is your own river :nod:


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

That is absolutely incredible!!!

I wish my 8-year-old Ps would have bred but I have come to the sad conclusion that I bought 5 lesbians.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

or english cigarettes...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

From one breeder to the other --> "Now thats impressive!"

That 135 gal tank rocks!


----------

